# [Removed]



## Joshkbosh (Jan 6, 2013)

[Removed]


----------



## SnowMoonstone (Jan 6, 2013)

Would totally be cool! I missed the Rochester "End of the World" con, but because of the timing of it (weekend before christmas and all that...) I don't know much about Buffalo, but anything close would be fun :3


----------



## good_shepherd (Jan 10, 2013)

Word is that the Rochester con will be an annual thing in December.


----------

